

Rvm's 'obnoxious' cd override is now off by default - hecticjeff
https://github.com/wayneeseguin/rvm/commit/9a9fef58731e822b03789445a859fcdb69e57fff

======
waffle_ss
Obviously a response to rbenv's README (which has now been changed):
[https://github.com/sstephenson/rbenv/commit/8685c899ba101a54...](https://github.com/sstephenson/rbenv/commit/8685c899ba101a54869914c7df216b411e13275b)

------
bretthoerner
u mad
[https://github.com/wayneeseguin/rvm/commit/59cbec719e9e02d4d...](https://github.com/wayneeseguin/rvm/commit/59cbec719e9e02d4d8307b32723c972dadb68ea8)

